# Leadless Pacemaker Temporary Codes



## cgbar (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone know about the Category III codes for the Leadless Pacemakers? According to the September 2014 Cardiology Pink Sheet I saw, there are new T-codes. These are *not* in the 2015 CPT book, and the link they listed to see these codes does not work. Off the top of my head, the article listed a range of 0387T-0391T.....but not 100% sure about that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 13, 2015)

cgbar said:


> Anyone know about the Category III codes for the Leadless Pacemakers? According to the September 2014 Cardiology Pink Sheet I saw, there are new T-codes. These are *not* in the 2015 CPT book, and the link they listed to see these codes does not work. Off the top of my head, the article listed a range of 0387T-0391T.....but not 100% sure about that.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



There you go Glenn.  It may be in the HCPCS book.
 0319T	Insertion or replacement of subcutaneous implantable defibrillator system with subcutaneous electrode	
 0320T	Insertion of subcutaneous defibrillator electrode	
 0321T	Insertion of subcutaneous implantable defibrillator pulse generator only with existing subcutaneous electrode
 0322T	Removal of subcutaneous implantable defibrillator pulse generator only

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## cgbar (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Jim. I was asking about the Leadless Pacemaker codes actually...we use the Nanostim. Your codes are for the Sub-Q ICD....another really cool technology. We ran across the PM codes online somewhere...got them at work. I will try to post them here tomorrow for others if they need them.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 14, 2015)

cgbar said:


> Thanks Jim. I was asking about the Leadless Pacemaker codes actually...we use the Nanostim. Your codes are for the Sub-Q ICD....another really cool technology. We ran across the PM codes online somewhere...got them at work. I will try to post them here tomorrow for others if they need them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Glenn



Sorry Glenn,
That what I get for doing too many things at the same time.  Here are your codes.
Jim
0387T	Transcatheter insertion or replacement of permanent leadless pacemaker, ventricular 
	2015-01-01	
0388T	Transcatheter removal of permanent leadless pacemaker, ventricular
0389T	Programming device evaluation (in person) with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values w/analysis, review and report, leadless pacemaker system
0390T	Peri-procedural device evaluation (in person) and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure or test with analysis, review and report, leadless pacemaker system

0391T	Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter, leadless pacemaker system	
0390T	Peri-procedural device evaluation (in person) and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure or test with analysis, review and report, leadless pacemaker system

0391T	Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter, leadless pacemaker system


----------

